# Sensitive Stomach & Itchy Skin Food Suggestions



## Robhihill (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi All! We live in San Diego and have a 4 year old Golden, Jake, that we rescued. When we brought him home he was on Purina One (yes, I know, we have learned the error of our ways!) and he had really loose stools. We did some research and changed him to Nutro Natural Choice Venison Meal & Whole Brown Rice Formula. His stools are much firmer, but he is still really gassy and continues to have itchy skin (no fleas). I need advice!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I myself am not to fond of Nutro or Purina for that matter. I feed Annamaet personally after doing tons of research and speaking to a couple very helpful people on here. They have grain free and grain inclusive food choices


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

California Naturals Lamb & Rice puppy food has helped our puppy with the sensitive stomach issues, & while he's still itchy, it's much less than it was.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Robhihill (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh Wow! Thank you so much for your quick reply! I have never heard of Annamaet, where can you buy this?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

A lot of people on here use Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach for their dogs. I have considered it for mine, but the currently have not issues with the food they are on, Nutro Ultra.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My golden is a very itchy/sensitive dog. After trying a million foods, Purina Sensitive Skin and Stomach is the food I have found works the best for him. His itching is hardly there (I think his issues are chicken and potatoes)--and his hot spot issues have decreased tremendously....occasionally he'll still get a tiny one--but I've tried some foods that have given him serious hot spots in a matter of two days (one cup of new food being added in). I will say I'm not 100% thrilled with his coat on this food compared to some others--but I'm picking and choosing my battle there. I also continue to look because I don't feel his energy level on the PP is as good as it is on other foods. But he is 10 now....so maybe he's just settled....I don't know. His coat is not horrible by all means--and my lab also eats this and her coat is fantastic. But I think she got good coat genes, too.  Good luck!

Oh and NO gas for either dog on this either. 

Edited to also add--I did try Acana Pacifica for him--and he did well on it. I only fed 3 small bags of it and getting it from the store became impossible and then they closed (or so I thought--but found out today, they reopened under a new name/place). But he is not carrying the Acana now. I'd definitely try it again if I could get it with ease.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has gotten a lot less itchy upon switching to Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear from ProPlan Performance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Robhihill said:


> Oh Wow! Thank you so much for your quick reply! I have never heard of Annamaet, where can you buy this?


Annamaet Dog Food - Super-Premium AAFCO Certified

I heard its available widely in the US. Canada not so much though I found a place that can order it in

I fed Purina Sensitive skin and stomach for a while, but felt so guilty feeding it since they were involved in the 2007 menu foods recall and I lost a dog from that. So I try to avoid it


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We have used ProPlan for years with great results and recently switched to the Sensitive skin and Stomach formula because of Mavericks ear issues and itchy skin. They have cleared up nicely and no more scratching.


----------



## Robhihill (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your help! What a great forum I have found!


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Since you are in SD, you should really look at The Honest Kitchen. 

In 2012 we had serious food issues on three occasions. We came close to losing one our dogs in the last instance [emergency plasma]. 

Working with the Vet we switched to THK and the most sensitive stomach boy [who we almost lost] has had a remarkable turnaround on THK. Our other two, who also suffered just not as badly, have shown proper weight gain, coats and general health improvement in the span of three months.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The Honest Kitchen food sources their vitamins/minerals from China....I used to feed this to my cats but stopped since finding this out. Sometimes, you have no choice but to feed a food where ingredients are sourced where you dont want them to be but if there are other alternatives.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A1Malinois said:


> The Honest Kitchen food sources their vitamins/minerals from China....I used to feed this to my cats but stopped since finding this out. Sometimes, you have no choice but to feed a food where ingredients are sourced where you dont want them to be but if there are other alternatives.....


This is incorrect. Take a look at the map.... they are China and Tibet free.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Honest_Kitchen_Sources.pdf



> Vitamins and Minerals: Our vitamin / mineral premix is made in Kansas, USA using components only of North American and European origin. No components in our premix originate from China.


 From the same page as the map above.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> This is incorrect. Take a look at the map.... they are China and Tibet free.
> 
> http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Honest_Kitchen_Sources.pdf
> 
> From the same page as the map above.


They must of changed because months ago I emailed them to ask if they were China free and they said no, they got there vitamin/minerals from China. I *may* still have that email as reference if I saved it. Though now I can at least feed this to my cats!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

It's very likely that these are an
Allergic reaction to some sort of carb in your food such as wheat, grain or yeast. My old dog Macin had those exact same issues, when he was 2 we switched him to a raw diet, the results were great, we saved money, he had more energy and a nicer coat, not another allergy issue and quite frankly very few issues until he passed at 16 years old. If you can't do raw for some reason I would try Fromm since its grain free but if yours has a series of allergies these kibble a wont help very much, try the raw diet and after Afew days of getting used to it you should see results (make sure you give lots of bony meats like necks when you start to svoid stomach upsets) also don't cook it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Tuco said:


> It's very likely that these are an
> Allergic reaction to some sort of carb in your food such as wheat, grain or yeast. My old dog Macin had those exact same issues, when he was 2 we switched him to a raw diet, the results were great, we saved money, he had more energy and a nicer coat, not another allergy issue and quite frankly very few issues until he passed at 16 years old. If you can't do raw for some reason I would try Fromm since its grain free but if yours has a series of allergies these kibble a wont help very much, try the raw diet and after Afew days of getting used to it you should see results (make sure you give lots of bony meats like necks when you start to svoid stomach upsets) also don't cook it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Food allergies are very uncommon in dogs. Less then 10% of all allergies are food related


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes but it's hard to quantify an allergy, over 35% of dogs have a food sensitivity, and considering the mild symptoms its probably that 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Eleanor has a rather sensitive stomach as well and we have had great luck with Holistic Select Fish Blend, but I also add a probiotic to her food daily which helps tremendously.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Tuco said:


> Yes but it's hard to quantify an allergy, over 35% of dogs have a food sensitivity, and considering the mild symptoms its probably that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


A sensitivity and true food allergy are two different things. I always thought my dog was allergic to food. Turns out he's the same way no matter what food he's on


----------

